# Palo Alto - Route Suggestion/Recommendation



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I'll be staying at in-laws this weekend. If the weather is good on Saturday morning I'd like to head out for a ride. Based on a couple of maps I've scoured off the web, I've put together this "tentative" route. I'll be starting from roughly Arastradero Rd. & Foothill Expressway. Wondering if 1) this seems like a logical route? 2) is this ok for an early Saturday ride, say starting at 8AM, or will there bo too much traffic?

Any advice from the local yokels would be appreciated!

(Start) West on Arastradero Rd. @ Foothill Expressway

L) Page Mill Rd.
R) Arastradero Rd.
L) Alpine Rd.
R) Portola Rd.
L) Portola Rd.
L) Old La Honda Rd.
R) Skyline Blvd.
R) Hwy 84 - Woodside Rd.
R) Portola Rd.
L) Sand Hill Rd.
R) Junipero Serra Blvd./Foothill Expwy.
L) Arastradero Rd.

Home.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

That's an OK route, except that I don't understand the L-Portola turn. You should turn right from Alpine to Portola, then left onto Old La Honda.

When you get to the top of Old La Honda, I usually prefer turning left and following Skyline to Page Mill Road. This route is much more scenic and with less traffic than Highway 84, though it does involve a little more climbing. You can turn left on Page Mill for a nice long decent. Turn right on Arastradero to get back to your start.

Along your route, Highway 84 will have the most traffic, though a good cyclist can easily keep up with the car traffic on the decent. Foothill also gets a lot of traffic, but there is a very wide bike lane. Traffic isn't too bad on weekend mornings.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Squizzle said:


> I'll be staying at in-laws this weekend. If the weather is good on Saturday morning I'd like to head out for a ride. Based on a couple of maps I've scoured off the web, I've put together this "tentative" route. I'll be starting from roughly Arastradero Rd. & Foothill Expressway. Wondering if 1) this seems like a logical route? 2) is this ok for an early Saturday ride, say starting at 8AM, or will there bo too much traffic?
> 
> Any advice from the local yokels would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


That route is perfect. It's a very standard ride here. You have a R) Portola Rd. followed by a L)Portola road. You don't need the L)

8am is perfect. Any time of day is actually perfect. There's is very little traffic and the bike lanes are big.

Old La Honda is a 1500 foot climb. 84 is a good descent with a few cars on your tail.

Weather though is not looking good. We're all expecting to get rained out.

francois


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Here's what I would recommend. It's a slight variation that will get you a few more miles, and run you by the only store in the area if you need anything (your ride is pretty short, so it's doubtful). The first part of your route is the same.

<i>L) Page Mill Rd.
R) Arastradero Rd.
L) Alpine Rd.
R) Portola Rd.
<strikethrough>L) Portola Rd.</strikethrough>
L) Old La Honda Rd.
R) Skyline Blvd.
R) Hwy 84 - Woodside Rd.</I>

Keep going on 84 until you get to the four way stop at Roberts Store. There is a drinking fountain on the side of the building if you need water. At this point you can do one of two things:

R) at the store to Mountain Home (past the homes of billionaires)
L) Portola Rd.
L) Sand Hill

Or:

S) stay on 84 for another 1/4 mile
R) Whiskey Hill
L) Sand Hill

Then your route continues:

R) Junipero Serra Blvd./Foothill Expwy.
L) Arastradero Rd.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the suggestions. Now we just have to hope the rain holds off!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*If you want some great views...*

Keep going straight on Old La Honda, after you reach Skyline, several miles until you hit 84. Then right on 84.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Wow your doing that loop on your Titus?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*How'd you know...*



Merlin said:


> Wow your doing that loop on your Titus?


I have a Titus?

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/uploads/mtbr/235968/mini-IMG_1399.JPG">


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I was reffering to Mr Squizzles MTB bike....post a pic Chris!


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Close....*



Merlin said:


> I was reffering to Mr Squizzles MTB bike....post a pic Chris!


Actually I'm not Chris, you are thinking of "headangle". I am Jay, Chris' next door neighbor.

This is one of my 3 bikes, which I will "not" be riding on this particular loop. Instead I'll be riding my <a href="https://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?menuid=4&layout=viewproduct&taxid=227&pid=39" target="new">Orbea Onix.</a> It's more suited to the road than this little piggy 

<img src="https://www.jaznjay.com/images/jays_bullit.jpg">


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

WOOPS...Sorry Jay. Guess that was a pretty low blow confusing the 2 of you. I did'nt know you got a road bike

Rick


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Nah...*

People confuse Chris & I all the time, no worries.

Yes, I got a road bike a couple months ago and have really been enjoying it. It's nice to just roll out of the garage and go for a ride. Especially when I don't have time to pack up all my mtb gear and drive up to Auburn....


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Yep*

I swore i would never get a road bike the John G talked me into it 4 years ago. Now I spend more then half my riding time on the road. I'm also MUCH faster as a result of it. Enjoy!


----------

